# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Programi mësimor për degën e informatikës

## TheIllyrian

Prsh, jam shume i interesuar per boten e informatikes, megjithese nuk kam bere universitet per kete dege. Prandaj nqse ndodhet dikush qe studion per informatike ne Tirane apo ne ndonje universitet tjeter, do isha shume kurioz te dija c'fare programi ndjekin. Pra, _cfare lendesh_, _cfare gjuhesh programimi_  kane mesuar, sa matematike kane bere, a kane patur te bejne me database dhe inteligjence artificiale, etj. Faleminderit.

----------


## zeus

-----------------------------------------------------

Pershendetje!

Programet e informatikes ndoshta mund t'i gjesh ne faqet e internetit te universiteteve. Gjuhet e programimit qe mesohen varen nga universiteti, nga profesori dhe nga kushtet laboratorike. Me e rendesishmja eshte teoria e programimit ne pergjithesi. Matematika eshte nje pjese e pandare e informatikes dhe mund te them qe eshte voluminoze. Gjithashtu trajtohet teoria e bazave te te dhenave (database theory) si edhe teknikat e inteligjences artificiale, por edhe shume gjera te tjera.

Te vafte mbare!

-----------------------------------------------------

----------


## TheIllyrian

Faleminderit zeus per informacionet, do doja pak me shume detaje. Per shembull, sa lende behen ne vit, c'behet ne vit te pare, te dyte, deri tek i pesti, cfare gjuhesh programimi, etj.

----------


## besart

Do të përgjigjem unë për UP-Fakultetin e Inxhinierisë Elektrike dhe Kompjuterike--drejtimi Kompjuterikë, për ata qe studiojnë Informatiken në Shkencat natyrore nuk e di saktësisht se qka mësojnë, por per keta te Kompjuterikës po:

Viti i parë:


> Matematika 1
>  Bazat e elektroteknikës 1
>  Fizika 1
>  Programimi në C
> 
>  Matematika 2
>  Bazat e elektroteknikës 2
>  Fizika 2
>  Algoritmet dhe strukturat e të dhënave


Viti i dytë:


> Matematika 3
>  Bazat e matjeve elektrike
>  Materialet elektroteknike
>  Elektronika 1
> 
>  Elektronika digjitale
>  Matematika diskrete
>  Arkitektura dhe organizimi i kompjuterëve



Viti i tretë:


> Mikroprocesorët dhe mikrokompjuterët
>  Sistemet operative
>  Bazat e të dhënave
> 
>  Rrjetet kompjuterike
>  Programimi i orientuar në objekte
>  Inteligjenca artificiale dhe programimi simbolik


Kam shkruar vetëm lëndet obligative, ato zgjedhore jo.

----------


## Gepardi

Ne vit te pare Informatike tek Fakulteti i shkencave natyrore ne Tirane zhvillohen keto lende:

Analize Matematike I                              Fizike                                                 
Njohuri Kompjuterash                              
Hyrje ne Informatike                              

Analize Matematike II
Fizike II
Algjeber
Strukture te Dhenash
Elektronike Numerike

Sic e shikon ne vit te pare ka shume matematike dhe fizike. Ne vit te dyte fillojne lende te tilla si C++, JAVA, Algoritmike, Probabilitet e Statistike, etj.

----------


## EdiR

Jo patjeter duhet te ndjekesh nje program te tille per te qene nje programues i suksesshem.
Une do te keshilloja qe nese ke mundesi te mesosh ose Java ose C++ si object oriented languages. Dicka si XML, PHP per web programing. Mire eshte te studiosh pak Data Structures sa per te patur nje ide se cfare mund te ndeshesh. Sa per matematikat jane pjese e rendesishme por edhe nje nivel i ulet nuk behet pengese per nje programues te mire. 
Nese do te shikosh me shume se cfare mund te studiosh shiko faqen e shkolles qe shkoj une tek: http://www.cs.wisc.edu/ dhe te fundi shiko Couses.
Pac fat dhe vullnet te forte se nuk eshte e lehte kur perpiqesh te mesosh vetem. Gjej nje shok dhe do ta kesh me te lehte kur diskuton me dike.

----------


## edspace

Më poshtë mund të shikosh lëndët shkencore që zhvillohen për degën e shkencave kompjuterike në një universitet Amerikan, ku po studioj edhe vetë. Dega zgjat 5 vjet, me 3 vjet e gjysëm mësim dhe 1 vit e gjysëm praktikë në një firmë private. Çdo tremujor ka rreth 5 lëndë, 3-4 lëndë shkencore dhe 2-3 lëndë shoqërore. Më poshtë kam shkruajtur vetëm lëndët shkencore. Lëndët e tjera përbëhen nga gjuhë-letërsi, histori, ekonomi, komunikim, e lëndë të tjera shoqërore sipas dëshirës së studentit. 

_____________________________________________

VITI I

Tremujori i parë:
- Analizë Matematike I 
- Hyrje në Shkencat Kompjuterike 1 (HTML, JAVASCRIPT)
- Fizikë/Kimi/Biologji 1

Tremujori i dytë:
- Analizë Matematike II
- Programim Kompjuterik I (C, C++)
- Fizikë/Kimi/Biologji 2

Tremujori i tretë:
- Analizë Matematike III
- Programim Kompjuterik II (C++ e avancuar, JAVA)
- Fizikë/Kimi/Biologji 3

_____________________________________________

VITI II

Tremujori i parë:
- Analizë Matematike IV
- Strukturat e të Dhënave
- Themelet Matematikore të Shkencave Kompjuterike
- Fizikë/Kimi/Biologji 4

Tremujori i dytë:
- Themelet e Sistemeve Inteligjente (Elektronika Digjitale)
- Matematikë (Probabilitetet, Kombinacionet, Permutacionet, etj)
- Metoda dhe Mjete të Avancuara Programimi (C, Unix, PERL, JAVA)
- Fizikë/Kimi/Biologji 5

Tremujori i tretë dhe katërt:
- Praktikë

_____________________________________________

VITI III

Tremujori i parë:
- Algjebër Lineare (Matricat)
- Arkitektura e Sistemeve I (ASSEMBLY, MIPS)
- Koncepte të Gjuhëve Programuese (LISP, PROLOG, C++, JAVA) 

Tremujori i dytë:
- Arkitektura e Sistemeve II (MIPS, VHDL)
- Projektim dhe Programim i Orientuar në Objekte
- Degë Specializimi (Lënda 1)
- Fizikë/Kimi/Biologji 6

Tremujori i tretë dhe katërt:
- Praktikë

_____________________________________________

VITI IV

Tremujori i parë:
- Probabiliteti dhe Statistika I
- Inxhinieri Softuerike (Teori) 
- Degë Specializimi (Lënda 2)
- Etika në Botën Kompjuterike

Tremujori i dytë:
- Probabiliteti dhe Statistika II
- Degë Specializimi (Lënda 3)

Tremujori i tretë dhe katërt:
- Praktikë

_____________________________________________

VITI V

Tremujori i parë:
- Degë Specializimi (Lënda 4)
- Degë Specializimi (Lënda 5)

Tremujori i dytë:
- Inxhinieri Softuerike (Laborator I)
- Degë Specializimi (Lënda 6)
- Degë Specializimi (Lënda 7)

Tremujori i tretë:
- Inxhinieri Softuerike (Laborator II)
- Degë Specializimi (Lënda 8)
- Degë Specializimi (Lënda 9)

_____________________________________________


Degët e specilizimit zgjidhen nga këto më poshtë. Studentët duhet të përfundojne të paktën 2 degë specializimi, si dhe 3 lëndë nga degët e tjera. Degët më poshtë janë më kryesoret, por ka dhe të tjera për tema nga më të ndryshmet. 

Strukturat e të dhënave dhe algoritmet
- Strukturat e të Dhënave dhe Algoritmet I 
- Strukturat e të Dhënave dhe Algoritmet II 
- Teoritë e Llogaritjeve (Automata, PDA, Pemët, etj)

Inteligjenca Artificiale
- Inteligjenca Artificiale
- Inteligjenca Artificiale e Avancuar
- Klasë tjetër për kompjuter

Bashkëveprimi i njerëzve me kompjuterat
- Psikologjia e Përdorimit të Kompjuterave
- Paraqitjet Grafike për Përdoruesit (GUI)
- Klasë tjetër për kompjuter 

Llogaritje Numerike dhe Simbolike
- Analizat Numerike
- Llogaritje Simbolike të Aplikuara
- Klasë tjetër për kompjuter ose matematikë

Sistemet Operative
- Programim i Njëkohshëm (bashkëveprues) 
- Sistemet Operative
- Rrjetet Kompjuterike ose Administrimi i Sistemeve

Gjuhët e Programimit
- Teoritë e Llogaritjeve (Automata, PDA, Pemët, etj)
- Ndërtimi i Përpiluesave I (compiler)
- Ndërtimi i Përpiluesave II


Siç e shikon edhe vetë, programi mësimor është tepër i ngjeshur por nqs vërtet e ke me pasion informatikën, mëson t'i kalosh vështirësitë dhe përgatitesh mirë për vendin e punës. Studentët që mbarojnë shkollën jo vetëm që janë të përgatitur nga ana teorike, por kanë edhe 1 vit e gjysëm eksperiencë pune.

----------


## la048

Ja ketu jane lendet qe ne i mesojme ne fakultetin e shkencave kompjuterike ne Universitetin e Europes Juglindore ne Tetove:

Zbatimi i kompjuterit në komunikim I [web/HTML]
Statistika e zbatuar
Algoritme
Programimi I [c++]
Dizajnimi logjik i kompjuterëve
PreCalculus 
Calculus
Programimi II [C++ OOP]
Matematika diskrete
Arqitektura e kompjuterëve
Sistemet e bazave të të dhënave
Analiza numerike
Sistemet operative
E drejta e TI-së
Etika
Strukturat e të dhënave
Sistemet e bazave të të dhënave të bazuara në web 
Programimi klient-server [PHP SQL]
Menaxhimi i rrjetave
e-Commerce
Inxhinjeringu softverik


*Lendet Zgjedhore:*

Menaxhimi i bashkësive virtuale
Forma të reja reklamuese
GSM, UMTS dhe teknologjitë e gjeneratës së tretë
E-Biznesi dhe ekonomia e rrjetave
Modelet e biznesit në internet
Trendet e teknologjive dhe parashikimet
Modelet e shpërndarjes së mësimit elektronik
Përshtypjet shoqërore dhe kulturore të ICT-së së re: ndarja digjitale
Dizajnimi i web-faqeve: teori dhe praktikë
Hyrje në teorinë e gjuhëve formale dhe Automata
Sistemet multimediale
Modelet e internet biznesit
Teknologjitë e Web-it
Hyrje në Linux
Avancime në përdorimin e Teknologjisë së Informimit

per me shume informata:
www.see-university.edu.mk

----------


## qoska

o njerez programet qe ndiqni nuk kane vlere per nje njeri qe sdo ta ndjeki ate shkolle.
Keshilla me e mire per nje njeri qe do te merret me informatike per hobi eshte te ndjeki nje hyrje nga lart-poshte cka do te thote te mesoje te perdori mjetet qe i nevojiten per te krijuar programe si kompilerat etj, pastaj te mesoje nje gjuhe programimi pastaj te lexoje libra per te avancuar ne fushen qe do.

Zkaonisht shkollat bejne te kunderten fillojne me njohurite mbi matematiken si eshte e ndertuar paisja qe do te te pergjigjet ty e me radhe.

----------


## TheIllyrian

> o njerez programet qe ndiqni nuk kane vlere per nje njeri qe sdo ta ndjeki ate shkolle.
> Keshilla me e mire per nje njeri qe do te merret me informatike per hobi eshte te ndjeki nje hyrje nga lart-poshte cka do te thote te mesoje te perdori mjetet qe i nevojiten per te krijuar programe si kompilerat etj, pastaj te mesoje nje gjuhe programimi pastaj te lexoje libra per te avancuar ne fushen qe do.
> 
> Zkaonisht shkollat bejne te kunderten fillojne me njohurite mbi matematiken si eshte e ndertuar paisja qe do te te pergjigjet ty e me radhe.


_qoska_, 
ne fakt keto programe mesimore me interesojne shume dhe i falenderoj shume pjesetaret per pergjigjet. Une thjesht doja nje ide te programeve qe ndiqen ne shkolla te ndryshme, te degjoja mendimin e studenteve qe studjojne aty, e te beja nje krahasim, se ndoshta mund te hyj per ndonje degree. 

Jam dakord me EdiR qe behet me shume matematike se c'duhet, e mendoj se nje matematike e nivelit te gjimnazit do te qe e mjaftueshme. Ndoshta duke shtuar nje lende per matematiken diskrete. Ato lendet tek web sajti i Wisconsinit ishin shume interesante ma merr mendja se vetem ato me hyperlinke behen aktualisht. 

_edspace_,
Shume interesant programi i shkolles suaj, dhe gjeja me e mire eshte qe beni praktike ne kompani.   :buzeqeshje:   Me duket program vertet i perkryer: 5 vjet me nga tre simestra perfshire dhe internshipin. Vetem se ja kane shkelur pak me analize matematikore dhe me fizike/kimi/biologji.  :kryqezohen:  Ndoshta ju hyn ne pune po mua me duket pak si shume  :i qetë:  Edhe gjithashtu sikur s'mu duk se beni rrjetet kompjuterike, as ndonje lende per robotet e softwarit ose agjente nuk vura re. Po embedded systems, metodat formale, e-commerce, dhe programet e accounting/logistics, i keni permendur?

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## edspace

> _edspace_,
> Shume interesant programi i shkolles suaj, dhe gjeja me e mire eshte qe beni praktike ne kompani.    Me duket program vertet i perkryer: 5 vjet me nga tre simestra perfshire dhe internshipin. Vetem se ja kane shkelur pak me analize matematikore dhe me fizike/kimi/biologji.  Ndoshta ju hyn ne pune po mua me duket pak si shume  Edhe gjithashtu sikur s'mu duk se beni rrjetet kompjuterike, as ndonje lende per robotet e softwarit ose agjente nuk vura re. Po embedded systems, metodat formale, e-commerce, dhe programet e accounting/logistics, i keni permendur?
> 
> Gjithe te mirat



Praktika është vërtet shumë e mirë sepse jo vetëm që fiton eksperiencë, por të jep dhe një ide për punën që do bësh pasi të mbarosh shkollën. Ka shumë studentë që zgjedhin informatikën me pasion të madh sepse mendojnë se do ndërtojnë lojra por pastaj fillojnë 6 mujorin e parë të praktikës dhe e shikojnë menjëherë që programimi nuk është degë e përshtatshme. Vitin e dytë/tretë pothuajse gjysmohet numri i studentëve që ndjekin informatikën. 

Në lidhje me shkencat, universiteti kërkon 6 lëndë nga fusha e fizikës, kimisë, biologjisë, ku të paktën 3 prej tyre të jenë nga një prej këtyre fushave dhe me punë laboratori. Këto lëndë nuk jepen për të përforcuar njohuritë e informatikës, por kërkohen nga çdo degë shkencore (BS).

Edhe matematika është pak e tepruar dhe shumë pak studentë i aplikojnë  njohuritë e matematikës në fushën e informatikës por është e domosdoshme, sidomos nëse zgjedh fizikën. Disa studentë që mësojnë për kompjuter marrin edhe 3-4 klasa më shumë e diplomohen edhe në matematikë njëkohësisht. Biles, dega e shkencave kompjuterike ishte pjesë e fakultetit të matematikës, ndërsa tani e hodhën në fakultetin e inxhinierisë. 

Programi që kam vendosur më lart, është për "Diplomim të Shkencave në Shkencën Kompjuterike" (Baccalaureate of Science). Për ata studentë që duan të diplomohen në degën e informatikës pa marrë kaq shumë lëndë shkencore, universiteti ofron edhe "Diplomim të Arteve në Shkencën Kompjuterike" (Baccalaureate of Arts). 

Sigurisht që ka dhe degë të tjera që merren me programim/skriptim të një niveli më të ulët si Microsoft Access, Visual Basic, HTML, JAVASCRIPT, PHP, etj. Këto degë të mësojnë si të ndërtosh programe/procedura të thjeshta ose si t'i përshtatësh programet e avancuara, por nuk të japin njohuri për të ndërtuar një softuer të mirëfilltë që nga themelet.


Në lidhje me lëndët e informatikës, të thashë që ato më lart janë vetëm më kryesoret. Çdo studenti i jepet mundësia të specializohet në atë fushë që atij i duket më e përshtatshme. Për programim në rrjetet kompjuterike është specializimi në sistemet operative. Sistemet "embeded" i takojnë më shumë degës së inxhinierisë kompjuterike, dhe nuk kërkohet nga dega e informatikës, por studentët që duan të mësojnë për ato degë, mund t'i përfshijnë në lëndët zgjedhore. Gjithashtu ofrohen lëndë edhe për databazat, ndërtimin e robotëve të thjeshtë, programimi me grafikë, programimi i lojrave, programimi i paisjeve dorëmbajtëse, etj. Për metodat formale është klasa "Teoritë e Llogaritjeve", "Themelet Matematikore të Shkencës Kompjuterike", etj. Klasat që lidhen me biznesin e tregtinë (E-commerce, Accounting, etj) i përkasin degëve të Shërbimeve Informatike (Information Services), Administrimi i Sistemeve Informatike (Management Information Systems), etj. 

Fusha e informatikës është tepë e gjerë për t'u mësuar brënda 5 vjetësh, prandaj universiteti përqëndrohet më shumë mbi njohuritë themelore dhe u jep mundësi studentëve të njohin degët e specializimit që ata të vendosin se çfarë pune duan të bëjnë pasi të mbarojnë shkollën. 

Shkenca Kompjuterike nuk është vetëm programim. Programues mund të bëhesh edhe pa marrë matematikë e fizikë, por nqs do të jesh një shkencëtar ose inxhinier kompjuteri ose arkitekt softueresh, atëherë duhet të futesh më thellë, jo vetëm të mësosh gjuhët e programimit. Shkolla të hap dyert për të qënë shkencëtar, pastaj çdo student bëhet shkencëtar apo programues sipas aftësive e dëshirës.

----------


## EdiR

Ne Amerike shumica e universiteteve ndryshojne pak me njeri tjetrin kur behet fjale se cfare lendesh duhet te studiosh. Perpara se te vendosesh te besh dicka bisedo me sa me shume njerez per te zgjedhur nje dege te pershtatshme dhe me te ardhme. 
Postimi i Edit me lart jep nje shpjegim te mire se sa shume mundesi ke per te studiuar nese pelqen programimin. 
Nuk eshte e veshtire por ka nevoje te kesh dhunti programimin dhe mendimin abstrakt.
Te uroj fat dhe suksese cfare do qe te zgjedhesh.
Nese mund te te ndihmoj me shume ndjehu i lirshem.

----------


## Fiori

> Po embedded systems, metodat formale, e-commerce, dhe programet e accounting/logistics, i keni permendur?


Nuk e di nese ka ndonje rendesi, por keto klasa qe ke permendur me lart me jane dashur ti marr per MIS. 

Me aq programe sa kam pare per degen e Shkencave Kompjuterike dhe MIS kjo e Edit me eshte dukur me e "sakta" deri me sot.  Megjithate vazhdoj te mendoj se degeve te tilla duhet tu kushtohesh, pra te besh vete 9/10 e punes dhe te presesh programin shkollor te beje 1/10.  Vete ju futa shkolles pa e lene asnje dite punen dhe nga eksperienca mesova se eshte shume e veshtire te arrish dicka ne informatike nq se ndjek vetem programin shkollor.

Por duke perdorur bazat qe te jep shkolla dhe duke lexuar/praktikuar/lexuar sa me shume material jashte shkollor mund te arrini dicka _(kjo gjithmone nq se e kini dhe pasion, se psh kush do ti kaloje ditet e nxehta te veres duke lexuar libra mbi php   )_.



Pershendetje dhe suksese   :Lulja3:

----------


## dreamcatcher

Pershendetje per te gjithe ,
Njerez per te qene nje programer i mire dhe i suksesshem varet sa ti ec ne hap me kohen e ne kete rast mendoj se koha ka veq nje emer e ai emer ne teknologji eshte Microsoft ! Shihni librat e MSPress nuk kan aq matematike te 'panevojshme' (sorry AlbUni's) por kane me shume logjike te nevojshme programimi ... Pra une mendoj se ajo qe duhet marre parasysh per programim eshte plani dhe programi qe bene Microsoft - per arsye se MicroS. sot ne kete bote teknologjike eshte detektuese dhe dirigjuese e botes se pafund kompjuterike ... Megjithate shume respekt per te gjitha postimet dhe autoret e tyre ketu - une dhashe veq nje mendim timin ( qe ndoshta me shume eshte ndikuar se jam pjese e MicroS. ) 

Me respekt Betim.

----------


## xfiles

Po jap programin mesimor per "inxinieri informatike" ne universitetin Roma 3 ne rome.
DIA (Dipartimenti Informatikes dhe Automacionit)
http://didattica.dia.uniroma3.it

Per trevjecarin e pare te sistemit te ri(Nuovo Ordinamento)

Viti Pare
============

01->Analize Matematike I
02->Matematike Diskrete
03->Laborator informatike(pak java)

04->Analize Matematike II
05->Algjeber Lineare dhe Gjeometri
06->Themelet e Informatikes I( programimi ne objekte,java bazat)

07->Fizika Mekanike
08->Themelet e Informatikes II(programimi me objekte,java bazat)

09->Kimi
10->Elektricitet dhe Magnetizem


Viti Dyte
==========

01->Elektroteknike
02->Teoria e Sinjaleve
03->Kerkmi Operativ I (grafet,algoritmi i simplesit etj)

04->Programim i Orientuar ne Objekte(java)
05->Elektronike
06->Telekomunikacion

07->Llogaritesit Elektronike I (plus bazat e c ose ASM)
08->Themelet e Automatikes
09->Automatizim Industrial I

10->Llogaritesit Elektronike II (plus bazat e c ose ASM)
11->Themelet e Automatikes II
12->Basi Dati(Data base,JDBC,SQL)


Viti Trete
===========

01->Algoritmat dhe Strukturat e te dhenave (ne gjuhen c)
02->Rrjetet e Llogaritsave I (standartet 802.* + dns,icmp,arp,ip,tcp etj)
03->Analiza dhe projektimi Software
04->Automatizim industrial II
05->Kontrolli dixhital
06->Ekonomia e Sistemeve te Informacionit
07->Elemente te te drejtave per informatiken
08->Administrimi i Projekteve
09->Inteligjenca Artificiale I
11->Projektimi i asistuar nga llogaritesi
12->Programim Funksional
13->Rrjetet dhe sistemet per automatizimin
14->Kerkim Operativ II
15->Sistemet Informative ne Web (pak tomcat)
16->Sistemet e shperndara

----------


## boraa

Ne fakultetin e shkencave te natyres pervec vitit te pare qe eshte permendur lendet e tjera jane:

viti II
algortimike
probabilitet
teoria e grafeve
c++
java1
java2
arkitekture kompjuterash
statistike
sisteme multimediale
praktike prane firmave

vitiIII
teleinformatike dhe rrjeta1
analiza numerike
gjuhe formale(teori e kompilatoreve)1
sisteme shfrytezimi1(OS)
databaze1
logjike qarqesh
teleinformatike dhe rrjeta2
gjuhe formale(teori e kompilatoreve)2
sisteme shfrytezimi2(OS)
databaze2
optimizim matematik

viti IV
inxhinierim software1
sisteme paralele
SPI(sisteme perpunimi informacioni)
Web Programming and Tecchnologies
Ekonomi tregu
inxhinierim software2
teori kodimi
Web Programming and Tecchnologies2
kontabilitet
inteligjence artificiale

viti V
windows programming(aktualisht zhvillohet programim ne VB??)
kriptografi
Sisteme Unix
Perpunim imazhi
Teori algoritmash

Diploma :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kollodoku

ky eshte programi qe behet ne facultetin e shkencave natyrore ne padova - itali
http://www.math.unipd.it/%7Efrossi/laurea/LT-web.pdf
naten

----------


## raza

cila eshte menyra me e mire per te pervetesuar paskalin

----------


## kollodoku

Gjuha paskal eshte e vjeter dhe nuk perdoret me tani.
Duhet te mesosh "Object oriented programming" si psh Java,C# ose C++

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Gjuha paskal eshte e vjeter dhe nuk perdoret me tani.
> Duhet te mesosh "Object oriented programming" si psh Java,C# ose C++


Duke u pajtuar plotesisht me ty rreth paskal-it, perseri do te pyes se pse mendon qe OOP e zevendeson plotesisht nje "waterfall" (structural programming) gjuhe si psh c?

----------

